# Foam skull



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I use my new skull mold to make this foam skull. It turned out pretty freakin' good. The detail is all there! But I only had white acrylic paint. I think I need to get some white latex paint for these. Anyone have any other ideas for painting?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks great Scourge!

one of the things I like about doing bare foam casts, (not resin or platic outershell) is that you get that bleached in the sun open pore look.

I think your on the right track with the white latex paint. The thicker paint fills in all the tiny holes, but no all the big ones, so you still get that porous look, but a more realistic surface.

What weight and brand of foam did you use?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy wow man, that one ROCKS!!! I wanna do it, I wanna do it!!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

That is just awesome looking. I need to learn how to make molds.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice! Love it!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! I'm very impressed with that foam's ability to capture everything. I might have to start playing with foam casts now!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Just awesome! Yes, please do tell...what kind of foam did you use??


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think the latex paint is the way to go, better get some tomorrow. I am using Smoothon’s foam-it 15. It cures to a handling strength in like 20 minutes. This foam is very uniform and strong. Very easy to demold every 15-20 minutes. I made a better one after these pictures. The 1 gallon kit (2 gallons, one part A and one part B) was $80.00. I will let you know how many skulls I get from the kit when it’s empty. Oh, and it’s a 1 to 1 mixing ratio by volume, idiot proof.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Scourge, your idea of "idiot proof" and MY idea of "idiot proof" is NEVER the same.... remember, I'm the one that could Great Stuff my hands to my pockets.

True Idiot. HAHAHAHA


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work SKULL MOLD MASTER


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Scourge, your idea of "idiot proof" and MY idea of "idiot proof" is NEVER the same.... remember, I'm the one that could Great Stuff my hands to my pockets.
> 
> True Idiot. HAHAHAHA


LOL...Dixie I thought I was bad!

Scourge it looks great! I am actually experimenting with Great Stuff in skull molds. I need a few more tries until I get just the right amount. I can't afford the more expensive foam at the moment. I am interested to know how many molds you get out of it though. Please post the info...Thanks!!!!


----------

